
Ant Design 4.0 - zombiej
https://github.com/ant-design/ant-design/issues/21656
======
andrewingram
We use Ant Design, but I've been regretting the decision because many of the
components haven't been built with keyboard navigation (and from the looks of
things, other accessibility features) in mind. It's a shame because the
default appearance is very attractive.

~~~
mlester
If you do switch what would you switch to?

~~~
andrewingram
Most of the "good" component libraries are what i'd consider to be open source
for PR purposes, e.g. Atlassian's Atlaskit. You wouldn't use them unless you
really want your UI to look like another company's.

I'm intrigued by Tailwind UI though, it looks like it might be the right
balance between feature set and brand agnosticism.

~~~
fourstar
I actually am in the process of removing antd (previous version) from my
website and am not planning to upgrade to 4.0. The reason being is because you
still run into the same issues as using any framework -- customizing it ends
up overriding a lot of the base styles and implementations (line heights,
grid, etc). Thankfully I saw this coming so a lot of the components in my app
(React) are labeled as `Wrapped<ant component name>`, which I quite literally
just wrap the component and add any additional props/styling that I'd like.

------
jacobedawson
Having used Material UI and Ant Design for React projects recently, I found
the documentation in Ant to be less clear and also didn't love the use of Less
for customization of the stylesheets (vs MUI's makeStyles / css-in-js
approach).

When it comes down to a UI framework docs & styling options are my main
criteria, I still haven't had a play around with Semantic UI or Tailwind yet,
and haven't found the 'framework to rule them all'.

~~~
kemyd
Hi, I'm the author of:

* [https://tailwind.build](https://tailwind.build)

* [https://bulma.dev](https://bulma.dev)

* [https://bootstrapshuffle.com](https://bootstrapshuffle.com)

I'm working on a universal "visual settings editor", so you don't need to
worry if Tailwind uses JavaScripts for config and Bulma/Bootstrap use Sass.

After adding support for React, I'll launch builders for Ant Design and
Material UI.

You don't need to create an account to try it. Maybe my tools will help you
find the 'framework to rule them all' :P

~~~
kreetx
Perhaps a noob-ish question, but will this make Ant work with pure html sites?
I.e no react/vue/angular. Right now it seems it just works with the
frameworks.

------
better2222
The biggest improvement in my opinion is the high performance form framework,
although high performance is a stretch as the last one was just so poorly
designed/integrated. No more unecessary updates and no more Form.create
wrappers.

Table rendering still feels sluggish though..

~~~
kossae
Agreed. Forms have been a pain in ant up until now. I'm looking forward to
upgrading as the new API seems more sensible. I haven't had many experiences
with the table rendering though, as I've been using ag-grid for my data tables
which has been an awesome experience.

------
spectramax
> Borderless components

The more I look at modern UI frameworks, I more I cringe at stuff like this.
No explanation about logic behind something... relentless chasing of
minimalism, almost religious hate for borders, unconditional love for
excessive whitespace and obsession with animations(often with defaults that
are 300ms!!!!)

I can't wait for us to do a complete 360 and return back to Windows 95:
[https://demo.themesberg.com/windows-95-ui-
kit/index.html](https://demo.themesberg.com/windows-95-ui-kit/index.html)

First the tables were gone (somewhat a good thing because they were used for
layout), then the Web 2.0 (2005) came along and created the modern UI for web
browsers. That's when everything went downhill.

~~~
sysbin
devil's advocate: HN is very minimalistic with design.

~~~
spectramax
There is a difference, minimalism for the sake of minimalism is what I was
referring to.

HN is minimal but functional first.

~~~
sysbin
I disagree, HN is everything opposite of what was originally described. I can
go look at youtube & come back to this site and see similarities with the
design choice.

------
brylie
Can Ant design be used without React? Are there any similar component
libraries that can simply be included in plain HTML, ala Bootstrap?

~~~
juicypt
An interesting framework that I saw here on HN a couple of days ago is
Tailwind UI ([https://tailwindui.com/](https://tailwindui.com/)). It's not out
just yet but looks very promising.

Other than that I would recommend Bulma
([https://bulma.io/](https://bulma.io/)). It's like bootstrap but with a
different philosophy on how CSS should be implemented. Also, it doesn't
include any javascript. I think that was a good decision on their part as you
won't have to fight the default behaviors on their components if you want to
do something slightly different.

~~~
lloydatkinson
This is incorrect advice. Tailwind is a utility CSS framework, and Tailwind UI
is literally a collection of prewritten HTML for you to use and edit, that
uses Tailwind classes.

> Tailwind UI is a collection of professionally designed, pre-built, fully
> responsive HTML snippets you can drop into your Tailwind projects.

------
mhalle
I have used and like Ant Design for its completeness. I also have done some
small projects with Prime React (
[https://www.primefaces.org/primereact/](https://www.primefaces.org/primereact/)
) and liked it. Prime also has bindings for other frameworks, so it might be
good for people who don't (just) use React.

------
hashamali
Huge fan of this project. Makes throwing together a beautiful dashboard
extremely easy, even for those less experienced in web design.

------
deforciant
Used Ant Design (Vuejs component lib) for Keel's UI: [https://keel.sh/#admin-
dashboard-only-available-with-latest-...](https://keel.sh/#admin-dashboard-
only-available-with-latest-image).

After using Ant Design, Vuetify (Material UI) and some bootstrap templates -
Ant Design is definitely one of the favorites and would use it in other
projects. Even though sometimes there are some weird bugs, it's good to mix
frameworks a bit and not use the same one for all your projects to keep life
interesting!

------
darkhorse13
As much as I love Ant design for the aesthetics, I find the performance to be
seriously lacking. In my last job, our front-end team used Ant Vue, and some
form elements were horrifyingly slow. For example, we loaded 200+ school names
into a multi-select box, and the whole page became unresponsive if that box
was ever opened. Hope they fix these issues in the future.

------
thomasfl
Nĭ hăo / 你好 (hi in mandarin)!

I really enjoy having everything in one library, and being able to customize
the look in less. The new interval mode for the date picker looks great. It
would be great if ant design came in web components flavour, so users of vue
and other frameworks can use this too.

~~~
kreetx
But you can, can't you? There is a link in the footer for Vue.

------
xmlninja
Excellent release. Congratulations ant team.

Now waiting for the future without any IE support at all to make bundle even
slimer and significantly more performant.

------
gozzoo
Is bootstrap already completely abandoned?

~~~
swalsh
There are some wrappers around bootstrap for React, but I don't think people
use them much any more. There's a lot of better choices. Bootstrap is kind of
in the same vein as jQuery. Great stuff for it's time, but times have moved
on.

------
gozzoo
Is there something similar for angular? I know about Angular Material but it
is very heavy and serverly over-engineered.

~~~
onion2k
There's an Angular version -
[https://ng.ant.design/docs/introduce/en](https://ng.ant.design/docs/introduce/en)

